# AGLink BSEND/BRCV Error Code



## phil_x (4 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

unter welchen Umständen taucht der Fehler "AGL40_UNKNOWN_PI_NAME" im BSEND-Vorgangs des AGLinks auf?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2021)

Wenn die Steuerung im Protokoll mit dem Fehlercode 0x8702 antwortet.
Welche Steuerung hast Du? Mit welcher Firmware? Wie hast Du die Verbindung ACCON-AGLink-seitig parametriert? Wie sieht Dein Breceive-Aufruf auf der SPS-Seite auf?


----------



## phil_x (4 Februar 2021)

ich habe eine Siemens CPU 1512SP F-1 PN, Firmware V2.6. Die Projektierte Verbindung zwischen AGLink und SPS funktioniert und Breceive AGLink seitig auch. 

Leider weis ich nicht wie ich in meinem Test Aufbau die BRCV Seite der SPS beschalten muss. Habe leider nur sehr wenig Erfahrung mit Siemens Steuerungen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2021)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass BSend SPS-seitig problemlos funktioniert aber BReceive nicht?
Wenn ja, wie hast Du denn die SPS-Seite bisher beschaltet? Am besten für BSend und BReceive hier einstellen.


----------

